# Ives - String Quartet 2 (SQ review)



## Merl (Jul 28, 2016)

Recommended

Blair
Mondriaan
Concord

*Heavily recommended

Emerson* - a more abrasive and fiercer performance from the Emerson. I know many people rate this as one of their best recordings and I couldn't really argue. If the top choice here doesn't appeal (but it should do if you like the Emerson recording) then the playing here will.
*Juilliard* - playing with grace, strength, great dynamics and agility (in equal measure) this classic 60s account still works extremely well. There's a reason this has remained a reference recording of this work. Delightful.


_*My pick*_

I've chosen the *Schumann Quartet *recording as my main choice. It could have been the brilliant and classic Juilliard recording or the Emerson on another day but I thought this one deserves a massive shout. Its a superb, volatile performance and the sound and feel of it is immensely satisfying. Its an immediate and powerful display with dynamics aplenty. A great recording.


----------

